# Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Music Soundprobleme



## Ophidian (26. Januar 2009)

Servus,

Ich hab am Samstang meine Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music bekommen und seiddem nur noch Probleme...

Ich fang von vorne an;

Treiber des Onboardsounds deinstalliert und im Bios deaktiviert (GA-EP45-UD3P)

Karte in PCI Slot eingebaut, PC gestartet, Treiber von CD installiert und schon nach dem neustart hatte ich ein dauerrauschen über die Boxed zu hören... (Teufel Concept S "Set 1+R Dolby Digital/dts")
Teufelsystem ist über ein Toslink und zum Test über ein Cinch -- > Klinke Kabel verbunden, bei beiden Möglichkeiten tritt exakt das selbe Problem auf.
Treiber kann auch nicht direkt über die Creativesoftware aktuallisiert werden, da ich keine Verbindung zum Server bekomme.
Ich kann auch unter der Boxenauswahl im nichts auswählen...
Es sollte eigentlich so aussehen wie im Anhang 1..

Nungut, Treiber runter, PC neustart und da fiel mir auf, dass die Soundkarte auch ohne Treiber funktioniert, aber nur als 2.1 Sound.

Neunen Treiber von Creative geholt, versucht zu installieren, funktioniert aber nicht, bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung;

*Die Version ihres Windows-Betriebssystems wird von diesem Produkt nicht unterstützt. Aktuallisieren sie auf WIndows XP oder höher,e Version, bevor sie die installation fortsetzen.*

Und das bei Windows 7...

Ich habe alle möglichen Treiber versucht, direkt von Creative, Treiber von Daniel_K, google auf den Kopf gehauen, immer wieder die oben genannte Fehlermeldung...

Ich hab jetzt alles deinstalliert und höre einfach nur über stereo mit dem Cinch ---> Klinke Kabel...

Im Gerätemanager wird mir keine gelbes Ausrufezeichen gezeigt und als Audio- Video- und Gamecontroller wird mir "High definition Audio Gerät" gezegt, nur nicht die Karte...

Was habe ich denn übersehen?!

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen

MfG Ophidian


----------



## DaxTrose (26. Januar 2009)

Liegt vielleicht an Windows 7! Versuch es doch mal mit Vista oder XP! Gerade Creative ist ja bekannt für ihre komischen Treiber!


----------



## Ophidian (26. Januar 2009)

In verschiedenen Foren, die ich gegoogled hab, hieß es, dass der Vista Treiber unter Win7 ebenso laufen soll...
Daher mache ich mir diesbezüglich keine Gedanken...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. Januar 2009)

Sicher das du die Vista Treiber installiert hast, bei der Fehlermeldung?

Hast du mal diese Autoupdate Funktion ausprobiert? Creative Worldwide Support > X-Fi XtremeMusic

Bei mir ging es aber auch immer über den Gerätemanager.


So sieht es bei mir aus:


----------



## Ophidian (26. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mir diesen Link ausgesucht Creative Worldwide Support > X-Fi XtremeMusic nach unten gescollt und und Vista ausgesucht.. Sollte also okay sein :o)


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. Januar 2009)

Ophidian schrieb:


> Ich hab mir diesen Link ausgesucht Creative Worldwide Support > X-Fi XtremeMusic nach unten gescollt und und Vista ausgesucht.. Sollte also okay sein :o)



Auch dieses Alchemy Ding installiert? Oder mal nur mit nem 2.1 System oder Headset probiert?


----------



## Ophidian (26. Januar 2009)

Ich konnte doch nichts installieren, weil ich die oben genannte Fehlermeldung bekomme...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. Januar 2009)

Ophidian schrieb:


> Ich konnte doch nichts installieren, weil ich die oben genannte Fehlermeldung bekomme...




Ach so ... 

Dann wahrscheinlich einfach ein Win7 Problem. Mal schauen was Leute sagen die Win7 haben. Kannst ja auch mal hier im Win7 Thread nachfragen.


----------



## Ophidian (26. Januar 2009)

Wie gesagt, ich bin durch google auf verscheidene Foren gestoßen, bei denen es keine Probleme mit der Xtreme Music und den Treibern unter Win7 gab...


----------



## orca113 (26. Januar 2009)

Ophidian schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich bin durch google auf verscheidene Foren gestoßen, bei denen es keine Probleme mit der Xtreme Music und den Treibern unter Win7 gab...


 
Also ich würde mal alles was an Creative Software nun drauf ist runterklatschen.*Alles!* Genau schauen,es ist oft nochwas von Creative drauf. Dann lädst du dir den Youp Pax Treiber runter:

YouP-PAX youp|pax|YouP-PAX|PAX A4|PAX Fi - PC Audio Drivers & Application Mods - New PAX PCI XFI OS V6.40 - powered by Discuz!

Da sind 3 Mirrors wo du saugen kannst. Das sollte dir helfen.

Hatte auch eine Xtreme Music aber seit die Schrott ist habe ich eine X-FI für PCIe und die läuft einwandfrei.

Aber als ich die Xtr. Music hatte habe ich nur Treiber von Youppax gehabt weil die besser klingen und stabiler laufen.

Youp Pax sind Modder die die originaltreiber modden in Punkto Quali und Stabilität.


----------



## Ophidian (26. Januar 2009)

Werde ich sofort testen... Ich lass jedes mal den CCleaner durchlaufen und lösch die übrig gebliebenenen Ordner manuel... Das sollte reichen, oder?!

EDIT:

Ich bekomme bei deinem Treiber exakt die gleiche Fehlermeldung, dass ich Xp oder höher benötige...


----------



## orca113 (26. Januar 2009)

WTF? Bist du sicher? Pass mal auf,hast du mal die Karte ausgebaut und wieder einegbaut? Sucht er sich dann Via Windows Update was?


----------



## Ophidian (26. Januar 2009)

Win7 installiert immer wieder einen Standardtreiber, sodass ich nie ein Gelbes Ausrufezeichen im Gerätemanager bekomme...

EDIT:

Ich werd jetzt auf die Arbeit fahren und werd mich heute Abend sofort um die weiteren Tipps kümmern, die mir hier von dir/euch angeboten werden!


----------



## orca113 (26. Januar 2009)

Fahre auch gleich zur Arbeit.

Gehe mal in den Geräte Manager wo das gelbe ausrufezeichen ist.Dann da drauf,rechte Maust.,dann treiber aktualisieren,dann fragt der von wo also du sagst halt von der Treiber CD die dabei war.... das kann helfen...


----------



## Ophidian (26. Januar 2009)

Ich hab ja kein gelbes Ausrufezeichen, das ist ja mein Problem...


----------



## orca113 (26. Januar 2009)

Ophidian schrieb:


> Ich hab ja kein gelbes Ausrufezeichen, das ist ja mein Problem...


 
Aber dort wird dir doch die Karte angezeigt oder nicht?


----------



## Ophidian (26. Januar 2009)

Nicht direkt...

EDIT:

Wenn der CD Treiber installiert ist, dann wird auch die Creative angezeigt, aber wie erwähnt, habe ich nur ein dauerrauschen und kann keine Lautsprecherkombination aussuchen...


----------



## orca113 (26. Januar 2009)

Ja,da mit der rechten Maus taste rauf,treiber aktualisiern,dann kommt der hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann klickst du auf dem Computer suchen,anschliessend gibst du dein laufwerk an in dem deine Treiber CD ist und dann müsste das drecksding deine Treiber laden.

Versuch es mal,ansonsten weißich auch keinen Rat mehr. Dann muß ich drüber nachdenken...

Mal nebenbei,die X-FI Xtr. Music ist nicht die beste Creative Karte... da muß es viele Montagskarten gegeben haben,empfindlich sind die Karten außerdem bei geOCten systemen... nur Ärger.Ich kann dir davon ein Lied singen... Habe selbst 2 mal Umtauschen müssen b.z.w. mir Ersatz schicken lassen müssen...

Da muß ich allerdings eine Lanze brechen für Creative: Die haben mir beide Karten nachdem ich auf der Homepage ein RMA Formular ausgefüllt habe sehr,sehr schnell (ca. 8 Tage) ausgetauscht.


----------



## Ophidian (26. Januar 2009)

Das hab ich auch schin gemacht, da wird mir gesagt, dass der Optimale Treiber bereits installiert ist.. Egal, welchen treiber ich aussuche, ob von CD, die PAX Treiber, der Treiber der HomePage... Überall kommt die Meldung...


----------



## Ophidian (28. Januar 2009)

Es geht weiter :o)

Ich hab nun einen Treiber gefunden, der funktioniert (XFI_SupportPack_1_0)

Es hat auch alles bestens funktioniert, nun hab ich aber wieder ein Problem...

Aufeinmal hatte ich keinen Sound. Passiert ist folgendes;

Ich hatte mein Headset über mein Frontanschluss angeschlossen, nachdem ich dann fertig war, zog ich dieses raus, nur wurden meine Boxen des Systems nichts mehr aktiv.

Nach langem tun und machen bin ich dann auf die Windows internen Einstellungen gekommen (siehe Anhang), wo ich gemerkt habe, dass ich beim umstellen von Lautsprecher auf SPDIF-Out wieder sound über die Boxen bekomme, jedoch funktionieren meine Treibereinstellungen nicht und ich habe keinen funktionierenden Frontanschluss...
Wenn ich wieder auf Lautsprecher als Standard schalte, habe ich zwar über den Frontpanel Sound im Headset wo auch die Treibereinstellungen funktionieren, aber die Anlage gibt keinen Ton von sich...


----------



## Ophidian (28. Januar 2009)

Sorry für den weiteren Beitrag, aber ich hab den Anhang vergessen...


----------

